
Show HN: Elevator – Any dev team can be acquihired - mikeyanderson
https://goelevator.com
======
nathan_long
Interesting idea: Assemble your favorite coworkers and pitch the group of you
as a team to employers.

Sounds like a great way to build a team that works well together. OTOH, if I
were a company, I'd worry that they'd all leave en masse as they came, which
could be a huge loss.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Think of it as getting the band back together. A lot of the teams on the
platform used to all work together and are now in different places.

------
alixaxel
Had the exact same idea 3 days ago! Well done. ;)

------
asadlionpk
reminds me of this story that was on frontpage few days ago, about a team
applying together for jobs. [http://chocolatetin.org/2015/09/30/team-job-
hunt.html](http://chocolatetin.org/2015/09/30/team-job-hunt.html)

